

Haiti earthquake: Trapped under rubble? There's an iPhone app for that - mtkd
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1244635/Haiti-earthquake-Trapped-rubble-Theres-iPhone-app-that.html

======
TrevorJ
Despite the rather irreverent title to this submission, it is a pretty amazing
story. It highlights the crazy implications of having n entire world's worth
of knowledge at our fingertips at all times.

There are a few things I'm really unclear about though, namely why isn't it
mentioned that he contacted anyone over the phone or internet to let them know
where he was, or that he was alive, or to get medical advice for that matter.
Also it mentions he was trapped for 65 hours. No possible way that an iphone
battery could last that long, is there?

